# Last Resort solution, kicking out Pax, no rating drop



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Since being some sort of victim in America seems to be the new Olympic Medal, here's my no-shit plan to achieve the above: tossing snot bags from my car without dinging up the rating:
*(That rare issue/s happen with riders that make you wanna scream "GET THE **** OUT!")
-Pull over vehicle to safe spot, hazards on.
-Begin rocking and shaking, put on thousand yard stare.
-Pax: "WTF."
-You: "I've had a moment of PTSD triggered, the stress of my low wage and humble position up here behind the wheel culminated with (insert stressor here) and now I have to drive back the terrible memories of my combat life. You can either wait with me or cancel the trip, either way it won't hurt my feelings. Thank you for your patience and understanding." 
(Begin pulling at your own hair, singing 'Amazing Grace' loud as you can.) 
They'll shuffle out and cancel. 
No rating, get paid for distance travelled, 5 dollar bonus cancellation fee.
Don't worry if you're not a Vet, because probably none will be in the back allowing people to treat you badly. And if you do have one, chances are he/she will think it hilarious. I'm gonna try this out next time I feel like doing the nuclear option...I'll let you know how it goes. 
*


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

LOL. Nice idea


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

5 stars sarge.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

So, you will admit that you can't operate a vehicle due to health problems?
I won't be surprised when your driver license gets revoked.

Pro tip: it's better to tell a cop that you broke traffic laws to make it to the dinner reservation, than saying that you got some kind of heath problems


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Just grab em by the collar and toss em.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

I've thought about kicking pax out after ride started but just wondering what the ramifications with Uber Corp would be. Can Uber deactivate for this?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Just don't piss off the suewho.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

You don't need to have been in combat to have a nervous break down as an independent contractor for Uber. Be careful people, Uber is dangerously stressful.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> So, you will admit that you can't operate a vehicle due to health problems?
> I won't be surprised when your driver license gets revoked.
> 
> Pro tip: it's better to tell a cop that you broke traffic laws to make it to the dinner reservation, than saying that you got some kind of heath problems


Haha leave it to the guy in blackface to rain on my parade.

(Phone rings)
Sgt M: Hello?
*Caller: Yes, is this Mister Murphy? *
Sgt M: Why yes it is.
*Caller: Well this is Lieutenant Schmuckatelli of the State Police. We read from an Uber Customer Service email that you went all 'Hot Water Burn Baby' on a rider while engaging in ride share. *
Sgt M: Was there a police report? Did I commit a crime? 
*Caller: No.*
Sgt M: Then how did the MA State Police or any other bureaucratic entity get involved in this?
*Caller: Batman intercepted your email. Your license is revoked. Good DAYSIR!!*
Sgt M: Noooooooo!!! I'll get you caped crusader! I'll get YOUUUUU
(Click)


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Haha leave it to the guy in blackface to rain on my parade.
> 
> (Phone rings)
> Sgt M: Hello?
> ...


Easy
It's going to be OK


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Just grab em by the collar and toss em.


It's nice to get out and stretch...2 birds, one stone


----------

